
Dapper, Google's Large-Scale Distributed Systems Tracing Infrastructure - Anon84
http://highscalability.com/blog/2010/4/27/paper-dapper-googles-large-scale-distributed-systems-tracing.html
======
brown9-2
Fascinating writeup, looking forward to reading the original paper

link:
[https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http://research.google.co...](https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http://research.google.com/archive/papers/dapper-2010-1.pdf)

